# Lineup and channel availability issues with new setup - Spectrum Buffalo, NY



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

I just activated a used Bolt with Spectrum (Cisco) cable card and tuning adapter.

There were several Time Warner provider choices, however none of them seem to match my Spectrum lineup. This is an area that used to be TWC but I believe some channels may be in different positions depending on which provider’s pricing you have (TWC or Spectrum).

I’ve submitted a lineup problem ticket to TiVo highlighting some of the channels that are incorrect and others that are missing and also that there are no Spectrum listings.

I believe this is the first problem I need to tackle.

I also have some channels that are listed correctly that just display a black screen and no content.

The tuning adapter has a solid green light and the TiVo sees that it’s connected. TiVo also sees the cable card and the statuses look good (the best I can tell and from what the Spectrum cable card dept guy told me when I called to activate it)

Am I correct to tackle the lineup issues first and then work on the channels with no content? Or can I work on those at the same time. 

I ask because TiVo told me it will probably be 7-10 business days before the lineup will be correct.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I read lots about cable card issues here while researching, and of course today I’m not finding most of it haha


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Might be helpful: Guide has been wrong for a month, anything I can do?


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Might be helpful: Guide has been wrong for a month, anything I can do?


Thanks - that was a good read, trying his zip code (borders my own) hoping his efforts got the listings corrected. I don't want to think about if they still aren't correct for his zip.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Pete716 said:


> Thanks - that was a good read, trying his zip code (borders my own) hoping his efforts got the listings corrected. I don't want to think about if they still aren't correct for his zip.


Used Search for Buffalo and Spectrum.


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

Well...I've tried the zip codes mentioned in the other thread and none of them have lineups that are perfect. I'm on the one that has the least number of errors, however still a significant amount. 

I'm hoping that my lineup request may actually get me a correct lineup, but I fear it may take a fight or tons of work going over each and every discrepancy and submitting requests until they are all accounted for.

On the other note - does anyone know or have an opinion on whether I should look into the channels that are correct with no (blank) programming now or wait until the lineup issues are corrected first?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

You might save time using TiVo Online. Without a login, there is still a guide where you can select a zipcode and provider. It's crude, but better than running GS and almost as accurate as tvguide.com (same database).

http://online.TiVo.com


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Glad I could help! 

For the correct channels with no content, are you SURE it’s correct? And you get the channel in your package?

Otherwise, I’d suspect your cable card isn’t matched to your package(s) or a tuning adapter issue. (Although solid green is a good sign)


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks again for the info. I submitted it along with some other information to TiVo today.

As for the other issue, I’m now looking at a channel that is in my package and correct on both lineups but blank on my screen. I’m about to call Spectrum to look into this.


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

Pete716 said:


> Thanks again for the info. I submitted it along with some other information to TiVo today.
> 
> As for the other issue, I'm now looking at a channel that is in my package and correct on both lineups but blank on my screen. I'm about to call Spectrum to look into this.


Not sure what they did - but he sent commands to both and had me reboot both the tuning adapter and TiVo and all the channels I noticed trouble with now work!


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

Just waiting on the lineup...7-10 days ETR


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

I got this message just now on my box, they have fixed the lineup issues - you can see the list of channel moves doesn't even fit in their message.

I went through and it's all correct!! Yay!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Awesome! We are making progress as well on the city lineup. Here’s my latest email to them.


Attached you’ll find a lineup from a recent bill, in 14216 for the lineup “Time Warner Cable HD-W Seneca Universal Buffalo Standard Cable”.

My friend got quite a few lineup changes from you recently.

Fri 9/21 he got a message that began with
DELETED
61 VH1-E
62 PAR-E
*THE CHANGES IN THIS MESSAGE WERE CORRECT

Thurs 9/20 he got a message that began with
Moved
From 32 to 44 FNC
From 33 to 52 CNBC
*THE CHANGES IN THIS MESSAGE WERE CORRECT

On Sun 9/16 he got a message that began with
Moved
From 14 to 40 TDC-E
From 21 to 52 CMT-E
*THESE CHANGES IN THIS NOTE WERE ALL WRONG!

So it seems like you’re correcting things bit by bit.

But you’re still not 100%.

For example your lineup has Lifetime Television-E on BOTH 28 and 29. But it’s actually on 28. 29 is CNN which you have located on 30 which is actually ESPN.


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

*some* progress has been made here, but also some destruction - right now, 2-99 seem to all be correct (finally)

They have made a mess of things past 100 now. The channels that were duplicated in 2-99 now have their higher number channel equivalent missing, including the locals.

I do really want them all where they should be, duplicates and all. This puts the most frequently watched channels together in the lower numbers, while the duplicates still all them to be grouped by category at higher numbers (news in the 200's, sports in the 300's, etc)

It sounds like another call and/or email is in order.

This has been the most frustrating experience.


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

haha - perhaps I was wrong about progress - I just did a complete audit myself and I now have 92 channels that are either incorrect or missing - speaking with them on the phone is the most frustrating process. They tell me they are going to do a complete channel audit, however I've been told that twice before. That process is obviously missing something here.

I've emailed the lineup documents (again) - this time with a spreadsheet I compiled myself of the channels that are incorrect.

They told me to wait another 10 business days.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Ugh, why is this so hard for them!? We are sending the lineup docs!

My friend is out of town this week so we don’t know if his TiVo is getting more messages with changes. Next weekend probably I’ll have him do a complete audit as well and give TiVo feedback.

I haven’t heard from them since they tried to reach me by phone Thursday and I emailed them Friday.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TiVo just left me a voicemail following up on their call to me 6 days ago. They were confused why I was reporting issues with Spectrum when I actually use Fios.

I emailed them an answer and then gave more info, including the name and TSN of a Spectrum user and a copy of his lineup in his recent bill.

Now they’re telling me they cannot proceed with any changes and are closing my case because he needs to submit it himself.

What a joke. They’ve literally made dozens of changes based on my feedback over the last 2 weeks and now they need more official ticketing submission?

I’m going to have to do a full channel audit and then send them that under his name.

What a joke. They do realize without accurate guide data their device is useless?!

Disappointed in them big time.


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

That is totally redicous. Somebody asked you for help, you reported the issues and they won’t do anything because it’s for somebody else. Horrible

As of today (and two conversations with an escalation person this week) my guide info is nearly there.

I believe all of the channels are there, however some of the SD/HD designations are incorrect. This is true of 85% of channels 2-99 they are delivered in HD but marked in the guide as SD. For the most part this is trivial, BUT I’ve been asked by my other half why the “press D to view in HD” banner doesn’t appear to change anything. There is also at least one channel listed as HD but delivered in HD and I have to adjust the display settings every time I tune to it.

So close...


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

To be fair, no company would ever open a trouble ticket for someone who is not a customer.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I just submitted the following using my friend's customer info. Took me about 45 minutes to go thru TiVo.com and compare to the printed Spectrum lineup I gave them a week ago. 45 minutes. Their support can't do that?

This looks like what's left incorrect:

9 is MISSING should be Spectrum News

71 listed as GALA should be CSPAN

1251 listed as CHARGE should be GRIT

21 listed as FUSE should be CMT

22 listed as ESPN News should be Cooking

23 listed as TBS should be BBC World News

24 listed as TNT should be EWTN

25 listed as SNY should be Travel

27 listed as ESPN2 should be SportsNetNY

30 listed as CNN should be ESPN

31 listed as HLN should be ESPN2

33 listed as Nick should be SYFY

48 listed as AMC should be NBC Sports

77 listed as Cooking should be Galavision

38 listed as SYFY should be Univision

60 listed as MTV should be Telemundo


Tivo lists these channels that do not exist and should be deleted from the lineup:


80 ComGov

81 Local

10 EWTN

186 YouToo

260 Nick2

294 CMT Music

330 Spectrum Sports

331 Spectrum Sports

441 Spectrum Sports

462 The Word

472 Hillsong

618 TBN

1014 TBN

633 MGM


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ej42137 said:


> To be fair, no company would ever open a trouble ticket for someone who is not a customer.


Well, they worked on the issue for approximately 2 weeks, made MULTIPLE changes throughout that time based on my feedback so they knew there were LOTS issues.

Then, when they were 90% completed with the issue said, "Eh, we're done now because you're not submitting for the zipcode you live in (which by the way we just realized)."

They also had issue that I was having them correct a Spectrum lineup and my TiVo uses FiOS. They knew they had issues but weren't going to fix them until someone "legit" complained. Ridiculous.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> Well, they worked on the issue for approximately 2 weeks, made MULTIPLE changes throughout that time based on my feedback so they knew there were LOTS issues.
> Then, when they were 90% completed with the issue said, "Eh, we're done now because you're not submitting for the zipcode you live in (which by the way we just realized)."
> They also had issue that I was having them correct a Spectrum lineup and my TiVo uses FiOS. They knew they had issues but weren't going to fix them until someone "legit" complained. Ridiculous.


I had the same problem. Even though it was the same cable company and same headend they wouldn't fix a lineup issue. When I run a GS it still makes me mad that three of the provider choices were torn down three years ago.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yep! Some of what I told them was that some of their listings are clearly torn down as well (they've reverted to NYC listings, hundreds of miles away from here) and they don't seem to be doing anything about that.


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

cwoody222 said:


> I just submitted the following using my friend's customer info. Took me about 45 minutes to go thru TiVo.com and compare to the printed Spectrum lineup I gave them a week ago. 45 minutes. Their support can't do that?
> 
> This looks like what's left incorrect:
> 
> ...


Ha - this is undoing the changes I requested when they told me to use the Buffalo lineup and before I switched to the suburban lineup.

Every one of those are correct for me on the suburban lineup (the deleted channels exist in my lineup and the ones that need to be updated/corrected match what I have)

Just yesterday when I was following up (again) with them they were trying to get me to move back to the Buffalo lineup saying that matches some of the lineup problems I was reporting. I feel like I've explained to at least 7 TiVO employees that there are different lineups for the city vs suburbs.

Most of my phone calls to follow up end up with being told to wait a few more business days, but the level 2 lineup person I was working with was apparently off yesterday so I need to at least wait a few days or him to call me back to see where we are at.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Well, they have the TSN number so hopefully they’ll only modify the Buffalo lineup, which that TSN is using, and not your lineup.

Time Warner Cable HD - W Seneca Universal West Seneca/Erie Cty
vs
Time Warner Cable HD - W Seneca Universal Buffalo Standard Cable

Say that five times fast!


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm sure they are only changing the 'correct' lineups. I'm giving up hope on actually getting lineups with meaningful names - or getting 4 lineups in the place of 2.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

We’ve heard nothing since last weekend’s latest submission.

*sigh*


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

I’ve at least got an “escalation” person assigned. I think the only difference is that instead of me calling them, I have someone who calls me every few days and tells me to keep waiting.

While there are still some issues, at least what I have now is much more usable than its ever been.


----------

